

Our Data, Ourselves - edw519
http://www.wired.com/politics/security/commentary/securitymatters/2008/05/securitymatters_0515

======
daveambrose
Read this: [http://www.egov.vic.gov.au/in-
link/inlink_redirect.php?env=-...](http://www.egov.vic.gov.au/in-
link/inlink_redirect.php?env=-index:m0-1-1-8-s-0&linkid=10036)

